# Du lịch ngoài nước > Nhà hàng >  Nhà hàng sinh thái suối mơ 2

## nhahangsuoimo

*NHÀ HÀNG SINH THÁI SUỐI MƠ 2
*


*NHÂN DỊP KỶ NIỆM 1 NĂM THÀNH LẬP NHÀ HÀNG SINH THÁI SUỐI MƠ 2*
*TƯNG BỪNG KHUYẾN MÃI L**Ớ**N
*






















*Khuyến mãi cực sốc
Tặng vé Buffet cuối tuần trị giá 149.000 VNĐ 
Giảm 10% trên hóa trên cho khách đặt bàn trước*
*Bánh xèo 1.000 VNĐ / cái*

Khai Vị đặc biệt 

*
Laset Tráng miệng*


*Xếp lại những lo toan tất bật của những ngày làm việc vất vả của cuộc sống, thư giản cùng khung cảnh thiên nhiên thoáng mát,trong lành và thưởng thức những món ăn ngon đặc sản của nhà hàng sinh thái ..
Nhà hàng sinh thái Suối Mơ 2 với diện tích hơn 30.000m2 chứa đựng hơn 2.000 thực khách . đến với suối mơ 2 quý thực khách có thể chọn lựa 1 chỗ ngồi thích hợp cho mình thật lý tưởng,Khu chồi lá thoáng mát, nằm dọc theo 2 bờ hồ  mát mẻ....quý thực khách có thể vừa thưởng thức các món ăn đặc sản của nhà hàng và còn có thể ngắm nhìn những chú cá bơi lội và còn có thể thả cần ngồi chờ ..........cá cắn. bên cạnh đó quý thực khách còn có thể làm thịt và thưởng thức thành quả của mình ngay tại bàn.. thích nhỉ..
Quý thực khách sẽ hít hà với vị cay nồng của món Bắp bò hoa nhúng ớt hiểm, gà ta sốt ớt hiểm, bạch tuột nhúng ớt hiểm. Đăc biệt nhà hàng còn có 1 hồ hải sản tươi sống với đủ chùng loại hải sản nhưng cá tầm, bạch tuột tươi sống, cá hồi, cá chình, cá đuối,bóng tượng, bóng mú...v.v.v toàn là hàng tươi sống không đó nha..
Ngoài ra Suối Mơ 2 còn có hơn 10 phòng VIP với hệ thống phòng ốc hiện đại trang thiết bị cao cấp. Với nhân viên phục vụ chuyên nghiệp, chu đáo, tân tình.
Ngoài ra Suối Mơ 2 còn có dịch vụ Karaoke với 1 hệ thống dàn âm thanh hiện đại,phòng thoáng mát,*



Không dừng lại đó Suối mơ 2 còn có riêng 1 khu Cafe sân vườn , với 1 khung cảnh thoáng mát, nằm dọc theo 2 bờ hồ




*Đặc biệt hàng tuần nhà hàng còn có tổ chức tiệc Buffet vào ngày thứ 7 từ 18:00 đến 21:00
với 1 khuôn viên dành riêng cho buffet thoáng mát, ngoài trời .Với hơn 100 món ăn từ dân dã đến sang trọng, sẽ làm quý thực khách hài lòng.*






































*Đến với Nhà Hàng Sinh Thái Suối Mơ 2 quý thực khách sẽ được hài lòng từ món ăn đến phong cách vụ phục chuyên nghiệp, tận tình và chu đáo của nhân viên nhà hàng. Với phương chăm của nhà hàng VUI LÒNG KHÁCH ĐẾN VỪA LÒNG KHÁCH ĐI.**Ưu tiên cho quý thức khách đặt bàn trước với nhiều ưu đải hấp dẫn.*

Địa chỉ :*F1/63, TỔ 2A, ẤP 6, ĐƯỜNG QUÁCH ĐIÊU, XÃ VĨNH LỘC A, BÌNH CHÁNH, THÀNH PHỐ HỒ CHÍ MINH**
Email:Nhà Hàng Suối Mơ
*Liên hệ trực tiếp :A.Bảy:0903.141.863 or Phong 0908.542.529 và 0966.855.701
ĐT Bàn :08 6268.6163         08 6268.6169


Wesite : Nhà Hàng Suối Mơ

----------


## THANHCHUNG6666

úp cho quán gần nhà.

----------


## salenadallas@yahoo.com

có vẻ hot. chúc đông khách

----------


## adalricddison20@yahoo.com

nhìn ngon đấy. up cho giá tốt

----------

